# Finished Photos of Merit's 1/18 Scale SBD-3



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers, 

Below are finished photos of my Merit 1/18 scale SBD-3 Dauntless (Coral Sea). An "A to Z" progress build of this model is in this same section. 
























Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

final photos...




Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just lovely!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice clean work. Everything is so neatly done.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P, djnick66, walsing-Thanks for the compliments. They are appreciated.

Phillip1


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing build! Thanks to you I have this kit on order from Amazon. As I don't have an airbrush, I plan on painting this with Model Master rattle cans, Light Ghost Gray on the underside, Intermediate Blue on top. Would love to see them produce more 1/18 scale planes such as the Wildcat, P-40, maybe Spitfire or Typhoon.

Once again, awesome job!

Robert


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow does that look nice. I luv the subtle weathering on the paint job, very realistic!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Rob65, Maritain-Thanks for the compliments.

Rob65-I hope you like the kit when it arrives. I thought I was a really fun build. If Merit came out with a 1/18 scale F4F-3 Wildcat or P-40B Warhawk I would probably be "on board", even I would have no place to put them.

Phillip1


----------

